# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Pavdekshmëria

## Tigrimelara

Edhe pse ka tema qe kane te bejne me kete aspekt, mirpo jane tema qe kane te bejne me aspektin fetare, qe kane te bejne me shpirtin, une ne kete teme propozoj qe diskutime dhe faktet te kene karakter shkencor, pra te debatohet se si mund te arihet pavdekshmeria, thjesht e kam fjalen qe njerezit mos vdesin kurre.

 Ju kisha lut qe ne fillim mos i jepni temes karakter fetar, thjesht jame i interesuar se deri ku ka aritur njeriu ne kete drejtim.


Flm. per mirkuptimin

----------


## G.D

Pavdekshmeria shkencerisht në mjekesi klasifikohet ne klasen e gjerave idealisht te parealizueshme. Pra nese merret nje njeri ideal qe nenkupton sistem imunitar pafundesisht te pathyeshem perseri nuk arrihet pavdekshmeria. Kjo sepse kemi te bejme ashtu si ne fizike kur kerkojme p.sh nje motor me rendiment 100% (idealisht) perseri nuk arrihet sepse kemi te bejme me nje  ligj te te gjitha shkencave siç shprehet Ajnshtajn, dhe ky eshte ligji i Entropise.
Ky ligj ne mjekesi misherohet me progresionin aritmetik te uljes se abilitetit te qelizave te sistemeve te ndryshem nga nervori (sepse qelizat neuronale nuk riprodhohen), per tu riprodhuar. Ky progresion rritet me -x abilitet (x ndryshon pak ne vlere tek persona te ndryshem). Kjo ulje e sasise se riprodhimit tek ky njeri ideal çon deri ne vdekje. Te mos harrojme ketu po flasim per nje njeri ideal dhe morëm aspektin e prodhimtarise se qelizave. Ky aspekt ka si rregullator ADN-në. Per qelizat neuronale kuptohet se edhe ato me kalimin e kohes humbin aftesine e te jetuarit pasi edhe ato kane nje limit fiziologjik. 
Pra, nuk arrihet kurre te kete nje njeri te pavdekshem. 
Puna eshte te arrijme nje jetegjatesi me vlere sa me te madhe. 
*Per kete dua te degjoj te shprehen disa te tjere dhe pastaj te jap edhe une pergjigjet e mia.*

----------


## brooklyn2007

Pavdekshmeria mund te arrihet nese arrihet te rregullohet kodi gjenetik i qelizave te plakura. Shume qeliza plaken si pasoje e mutacioneve gjenetike qe ato pesojne. Eshte zbuluar deri me sot nje grup gjenesh ne ADN-ne e ketyre qelizave qe ndikojne drejtpersedrejti ne plakjen e tyre dhe eventualisht vdekjen e tyre. Nese inxhinieria gjenetike arrin te caktivizoje keto gjene, qe jane perjegjese per plakjen e qelizes, atehere ne te njejten kohe ka caktivizuar edhe vdekjen. Le te kujtojme ketu qe ne bote egzistojne gjallesa qe nuk plaken kurre ose kane nje jetegjatesi jashtezakonisht te madhe.

----------


## sam1r

> Le te kujtojme ketu qe ne bote egzistojne gjallesa qe nuk plaken kurre ose kane nje jetegjatesi jashtezakonisht te madhe.


P.sh cila kafsh????

----------


## spY.sTorm

> P.sh cila kafsh????


psh. balena..ajo jeton shum ma shum sesa njeriu..nuk me kujtohet saktesisht deri ne sa vjen mund te jetoj balena por e di qe me te vertet shum

----------


## Darius

> P.sh cila kafsh????


P.sh Breshka e Galapagosit qe jeton nga 150 vjet ne 200 e me shume vjet. Molusku i Arktikut qe ka nje jetegjatesi prej 220 vjetesh e me shume. Madje eshte rregjistruar per njeren prej tyre te klasifikuar si *Icelandic Cyprine* qe ka jetuar 374 vjet. Disa lloje balenash jetojne deri ne 150 vjet... Keto jane disa shembuj nga organizma me te perfeksionuar. Po te marresh pastaj qenie qe jane me pak te zhvilluar dhe me nje sistem me te thjeshte ka prej tyre qe jetojne shume me teper. Shkenca e sotme dhe vete njerezit bejne nje gabim shume te madh kur e ndajne natyren dhe ekzistencen tone nga teresia qe perben planetin. Gjithe planeti eshte nje qenie masive e gjalle. Cdo gje qe gjallon ne te eshte pjese e krahasimit dhe nuk mund ta shkeputesh. Mire thone Maja-t ne mesimet e tyre qe ne njerezit sot kemi filluar te ndahemi nga natyra dhe nga vete toka por mendojme vetem per veten tone. Nejse qe mos dal nga tema se pyetja ishte qe cila kafshe jeton me gjate. Shembujt e mesiperm jane disa por besoj se duhet te kete dhe te tjera.

----------


## sam1r

> P.sh Breshka e Galapagosit qe jeton nga 150 vjet ne 200 e me shume vjet. Molusku i Arktikut qe ka nje jetegjatesi prej 220 vjetesh e me shume. Madje eshte rregjistruar per njeren prej tyre te klasifikuar si *Icelandic Cyprine* qe ka jetuar 374 vjet. Disa lloje balenash jetojne deri ne 150 vjet... Keto jane disa shembuj nga organizma me te perfeksionuar. Po te marresh pastaj qenie qe jane me pak te zhvilluar dhe me nje sistem me te thjeshte ka prej tyre qe jetojne shume me teper. Shkenca e sotme dhe vete njerezit bejne nje gabim shume te madh kur e ndajne natyren dhe ekzistencen tone nga teresia qe perben planetin. Gjithe planeti eshte nje qenie masive e gjalle. Cdo gje qe gjallon ne te eshte pjese e krahasimit dhe nuk mund ta shkeputesh. Mire thone Maja-t ne mesimet e tyre qe ne njerezit sot kemi filluar te ndahemi nga natyra dhe nga vete toka por mendojme vetem per veten tone. Nejse qe mos dal nga tema se pyetja ishte qe cila kafshe jeton me gjate. Shembujt e mesiperm jane disa por besoj se duhet te kete dhe te tjera.


Kuptoj, dhe kam njohuri per shumicen e ketyre gjalesave qe permende, vetem se pyetja ime i drejtohej me asaj se cila kafsh nuk mplaket kurr, qe do te thot se nuk vdes natyrshem kurr?
Krejt qfar mund te beje natyra, evolucioni, apo edhe njeriu qe ka bere deri me sot eshte zgjatja e jetes, po jo pavdekshmeria.
Kjo eshte e paarritshme, dhe gjithashtu do prishte balancen natyrore te planetit tone!
So just forget about :buzeqeshje: !!

----------


## brooklyn2007

> P.sh cila kafsh????



Per efekt shpejtesie ketu ke nje liste te gjate gjallesash qe jetojne me mijera vite:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of...ving_organisms

Pra kemi te bejme me gjallesa qe permbajne gene te atilla qe i ben te mundur te jetojne praktikisht "perjete". Nese njeriu arrin te adoptoje ose te modifikoje sic duhet kodin e tij gjenetik, atehere jam i sigurte se jetegjatesia e tij do te fillonte te matej me shekuj e ndoshta mijevjecare. Cdo funksion i trupit lidhet me ADN-ne e qelizave. Plakja dihet qe vjen si pasoje kopjeve te njepasnjeshme te qelizave ku secila nga keto kopje mbart difektet ose papersosshmerine e vet e cila behet shkak per plakjen e trupit. Nese njerezit, ose shkenca me sakte, arrin te mbaj nen kontroll persosshmerine e kopjimit te indeve te trupit atehere fare mire ka mbajtur ne moshe te re edhe vete trupin e njerezve, cka do thote qe plakja do te ishte inegzistente. Per fat te keq inxhinieria gjenetike eshte ende nje dege e re ne fushen e mjeksise dhe ka ende rruge te gjate per tu zhvilluar. Por une besoj se nuk do te jete e larget dita kur njerezit ne mosha 60-70-80 vjec do te duket si 20-30 e ca vjecare. Dhe ne argumentim me kete te fundit shiko VIAGREN  :perqeshje:   :shkelje syri:

----------


## G.D

Per te qeshur naiviteti juaj, z. brooklyn500ps.l.k . Ne boten e shkences per keto ide te paarritshme shquhet Valter Longo. Ne mungese te kohes per te sqaruar me gjere pozicionin tim ne kete çeshtje ju keshilloj te kerkoni nje çike per eksperimentin e tij me gjallesat primitive dhe krahasimin qe ben me njeriun. Jetegjatesia e madhe (mbi 125-7) nuk arrihet as shkencerisht dhe as nga ana sociale. Tani nxitoj ne pune, por pastaj do ju ve me ne brendesi te çeshtjes.

----------


## brooklyn2007

> *Per te qeshur naiviteti juaj, z. brooklyn500ps.l.k* . Ne boten e shkences per keto ide te paarritshme shquhet Valter Longo. *Ne mungese te kohes per te sqaruar me gjere pozicionin tim ne kete çeshtje* ju keshilloj te kerkoni nje çike per eksperimentin e tij me gjallesat primitive dhe krahasimin qe ben me njeriun. Jetegjatesia e madhe (mbi 125-7) nuk arrihet as shkencerisht dhe as nga ana sociale. Tani nxitoj ne pune, por pastaj do ju ve me ne brendesi te çeshtjes.



Aman jepe dhe ti mendimin se s'do na zej gjumi naten  :buzeqeshje:  Na deformove dhe emrin pale pale. Si do te vinte ty psh sikur ne vend te G.D te te thoja Gimi i Donikes....?!

----------


## Qyfyre

> Per te qeshur naiviteti juaj, z. brooklyn500ps.l.k . Ne boten e shkences per keto ide te paarritshme shquhet Valter Longo. Ne mungese te kohes per te sqaruar me gjere pozicionin tim ne kete çeshtje ju keshilloj te kerkoni nje çike per eksperimentin e tij me gjallesat primitive dhe krahasimin qe ben me njeriun. Jetegjatesia e madhe (mbi 125-7) nuk arrihet as shkencerisht dhe as nga ana sociale. Tani nxitoj ne pune, por pastaj do ju ve me ne brendesi te çeshtjes.


Po kur ka arritur pa ndihmën e shkencës dhe pa probleme sociale mbi 120, pse nuk mund të shkojë dhe 128 ?

----------


## Darius

Nejse mos e kaloni temen ne karagjozllik kot. Kur G.D. flet per jetegjatesine ai ka parasysh masivisht dhe jo raste te shkeputura tek e tuk. Ne cdo grup gjallesash mund te kete eksepsione por tema flet ne pergjithesi per njeriun dhe sa mund te jetoje. Deri tani e dokumentuar eshte Jeanne Calment me nje moshe prej  122 vjetesh dhe 164 ditesh. Ajo ka vdekur ne 4 Gusht te vitit 1997 ndersa kishte lindur ne 21 Shkurt 1875. 

Ne lidhje me afermacionin qe jetegjatesia e njeriut nuk arrihet as shkencerisht dhe as sociologjikisht une kam rezervat e mija (i referohem nje te kaluare shume te larget). Kam komplet tjeter mendim te cilin nuk e shikoj te arsyeshem ta shtjelloj ketu pasi do dilja nga natyra e forumit dhe nga vete tematika. Po jap vetem nje detaj, sipas asaj qe kam mesuar, lexuar e studiuar dhe me pas krahasuar dhe perpjekur ta vertetoj ne nje te kaluar shume te larget jeta njerezore ka qene tejet me gjate. Sipas nje teorie atmosfera ka qene ndryshe, shtresa me te shumta dhe mbrojtje me te madhe ndaj rrezatimit diellor qe eshte armiku numer nje... etj etj etj.	

Direkt per temen, mund te lexoni kete artikull shume interesat ne lidhje me zgjatjen e jetes: *How Much Can Human Life Span Be Extended?*

----------


## brooklyn2007

Ne mbeshtetje te argumentimit tim te meparshem ku paraqitet lidhja midis gjenomit dhe jetegjatesise. Artikull si ky qe po vej ne kete link ka shume qe qarkullojne ne internet dhe sherbejne si prove dhe antiargument.

http://news.nationalgeographic.com/n...27_agegen.html

----------


## Spy Agent

Per mendimin tim pavdekshmeria fizike tek njeriu eshte pothuajse e pamundur sado qe te behen nderhyrje ne kodin gjenetik. 

Ne si qenje njerzore kemi aftesi te mendojme dhe te kemi nje baze informacioni te akumuluar gjate gjithe jetes ne trurin tone te cilen e perdorim sipas deshires karakterit dhe ndjenjave tona dhe kjo gje na karakterizon neve dhe na ben te vecante ndaj cdo specie tjeter. Vdekja fizike do te thote qe i gjithe kjo baze informacioni e cila na karakterizon te fshihet njehere e pergjithmone dhe ne te mos ekzistojme me si individ. Por mendoj se nese ndodh vdekja fizike por informacioni qe ndodhet ne trurin tone trasportohet diku, ne ndonje trup te huaj biologjik ose elektronik ne si individe nuk quhemi te vdekur. pasi nese kjo dije riaktivizohet serisht individi do te rilinde por tashme jo ne formen qe njohim por ne nje forme tjeter.

Me pak fjale nese i gjithe informacioni i trurit tone i cili na karakterizon ne si individe nuk shuhet sado qe trupi yne fizik mund te vdese ne quhemi te pavdekshem pasi do te mundim te ekzistojme perjetesisht dhe ne nje forme tjeter.

----------


## Qyfyre

> Nejse mos e kaloni temen ne karagjozllik kot. Kur G.D. flet per jetegjatesine ai ka parasysh masivisht dhe jo raste te shkeputura tek e tuk. Ne cdo grup gjallesash mund te kete eksepsione por tema flet ne pergjithesi per njeriun dhe sa mund te jetoje. Deri tani e dokumentuar eshte Jeanne Calment me nje moshe prej  122 vjetesh dhe 164 ditesh. Ajo ka vdekur ne 4 Gusht te vitit 1997 ndersa kishte lindur ne 21 Shkurt 1875. 
> 
> Ne lidhje me afermacionin qe jetegjatesia e njeriut nuk arrihet as shkencerisht dhe as sociologjikisht une kam rezervat e mija (i referohem nje te kaluare shume te larget). Kam komplet tjeter mendim te cilin nuk e shikoj te arsyeshem ta shtjelloj ketu pasi do dilja nga natyra e forumit dhe nga vete tematika. Po jap vetem nje detaj, sipas asaj qe kam mesuar, lexuar e studiuar dhe me pas krahasuar dhe perpjekur ta vertetoj ne nje te kaluar shume te larget jeta njerezore ka qene tejet me gjate. Sipas nje teorie atmosfera ka qene ndryshe, shtresa me te shumta dhe mbrojtje me te madhe ndaj rrezatimit diellor qe eshte armiku numer nje... etj etj etj.	
> 
> Direkt per temen, mund te lexoni kete artikull shume interesat ne lidhje me zgjatjen e jetes: [url=http://www.sciencemag.org/cgi/content/full/309/5731/83]*How Much Can Human Life Span Be Extended?*[/AME]


Është mirë të mos na i quash dhe ti komentet karagjozllëqe. Gjithashtu emrin mbiemrin datëlindjen e datëvdekjen asaj ja gjeta në wikipedia, po nuk mu duken të rëndësishme për temeën. Mbase duhet ti kisha shtuar që mos ishte karagjozllëk komenti.

Mbi 120 është ai rasti që për të cilin thashë në fillim, mbi 110 ka disa, mbi 100 janë 1 në 10000 siç thote artikulli që solle. Gjithashtu jeta mesatare vazhdon të rritet. Kur sheh këto fakte më duket pak e çuditshme ta vësh kufirin në 127.

Pavdekshmëria nuk besoj se ka për tu arritur ndonjëherë, por moshat 130, 140 , 150 besoj se do arrihen së shpejti.

----------


## G.D

Ke të drejte Darius, por nuk thashe se jeta muk ka qenë e gjate edhe me pare. Nuk eshte dalje nga tema te thuash se me pare njerezit (sipas torrës masonike çifute) kane qene me te medhenj si nga dimensionet trupore ashtu edhe nga jetegjatesia e cila shkonte mbi 1200 vite.
Mbase ndonje idiot qesh por une e besoj kete sepse tradicionalisht shkenca gjithnje verteton keto thenie te ketyre librave fetare. 
Megjithate dihet se me ndryshimet e lehta te natyres dhe mbi te gjitha me "mutacionet" e paracaktuara gjenetike njeriu shkoi ne ndryshim dimensioni dhe jetegjatesie, por kurre lloji anatonie dhe fiziologjie siç pretendojne evolucionistet (kokat e tyre bejne gabim me dashje sepse udhehiqen nga ide antinjerezore per te perfunduar planet e tyre me popujt jo çifute qe ata me te drejte i cilesojne turma).
Supozojme se marrim eksperimentalisht nje person ne embrion te cilit duam ti zgjatim jeten deri ne 925-7 vite ( une, z.Qyfyre nuk e them kot se jeta e njeriut modern shkencerisht shkon deri ne 125-7 vite. Kufirin e ketyre puneve, o inj. nuk e vene tipa te veçante si personi qe permendem me siper, sepse mund te dale nje person qe jeton me shume se ajo e keshtu me radhe). Veprojme mbi DNA e tij duke bombarduar nukleotide me elektrone (kjo praktikisht nuk mund te ndodh dhe nuk arrijme jetegjatesine) duke bere nje ngadalesim te aktivitetit te pjesshem citologjik (edhe kjo eshte e pamundur praktikisht + neuronet ne tru). E mendojme se ky njeri jetoi 900 vite. Si fillim ketij njeriu adoleshenca do i zgjase një shekull e ca vite. Mendojeni si do te ndihej ky njeri ,qe do te paraqiste refklekse te ngadalshme, duke pare se si kaluan brezat dhe ai akoma sishte rritur, duke nderruar kujdestare dhe police, duke menduar gjithe kohen per suisid. Kjo nuk mund te realizohet as shkencerisht kurre!!!! dhe as sociologjikisht pas shkences. 
Supozojme se arrijme qe normalisht njeriu te vazhdoje deri ne nje moshe 900 vite. Ky tip jo vetem qe sociologjikisht tenton ne suiside te njepasnjeshme por edhe biomasa tokesore do te rritej ne menyre te pazakonte. 
Keto supozime nuk ndodhin kurre shkencerisht sepse nuk ka shans te dalesh kunder natyres!Kurre nuk do te arrihet nga shkenca nje jete aq e gjate sepse eshte aq se mundur sa eshte e mundur le te themi te percaktohet nje levizje elektroni eksperimentalisht.
Prandaj shijoni jeten duke investiguar dhe investuar sa me shume ne shkence dhe shoqeri dhe harrojini idiotesite pa kuptim siç eshte jetegjatesia e matur ne mijevjeçare.
Sot shkencetaret vuajne per te derguar njerez ne mars sepse vete natyra psiqike e njeriut eshte e dobet per perbllimin e udhetimeve te tilla. Ne kete aspekt uroj qe shkenca te arrije mes nje rizhiditeti te pjesshem fiziologjik te deserebrasionit te dergojë qenien njerezore ne mars.
P.S: z. Qyfyre mos mendo se shkenca vendos kufinj ne baze te pervojave sepse nuk eshte liber gines te veje rekorde idiote pa rendesi sociale dhe shkencore...

----------


## Spy Agent

Nes shohim rrefimin biblik te gjenealogjive te njerzve qe jetuan ne token e hershme, ne shohim se jetegjatesia mesatare e njeriut fillestar ishte shume me e madhe se sa jetegjatesia mesatare e njeriut sot.

Ne qofte se shohim tabelen qe tregon jetegjatesite e njerezve qe nga Adami deri tek Isaaku, ne do te shohim nje kontrast te qarte midis atyre qe jetuan para dhe atyre qe jetuan mbas permbytjes se Noas. Tek Zanafilla kapitulli pese, mosha mesatare e njeriut qe jetoj para permbytjes ka nje prishje te dukshme te jetegjatesive te medha. Brenda nje periudhe 600 vjecare jetegjatesia ngushtohet nga 900 vjet mesatarja duke zbritur ne afersisht 175 vjet e gjate.

Sot jetegjatesia mesatare e njeriut eshte afersisht 70 deri 80 vjet, ne asnje vend prane te 900 vjeteve qe njerezit jetonin para permbytjes.

Ja me poshte po u paraqes grafikun e jetegjatesise se njerezve sipas modelit Biblik.

http://www.creationscience.com/onlinebook/webpictures/geneology.jpg

----------


## Qyfyre

> Ke të drejte Darius, por nuk thashe se jeta muk ka qenë e gjate edhe me pare. Nuk eshte dalje nga tema te thuash se me pare njerezit (sipas torrës masonike çifute) kane qene me te medhenj si nga dimensionet trupore ashtu edhe nga jetegjatesia e cila shkonte mbi 1200 vite.
> Mbase ndonje idiot qesh por une e besoj kete sepse tradicionalisht shkenca gjithnje verteton keto thenie te ketyre librave fetare. 
> Megjithate dihet se me ndryshimet e lehta te natyres dhe mbi te gjitha me "mutacionet" e paracaktuara gjenetike njeriu shkoi ne ndryshim dimensioni dhe jetegjatesie, por kurre lloji anatonie dhe fiziologjie siç pretendojne evolucionistet (kokat e tyre bejne gabim me dashje sepse udhehiqen nga ide antinjerezore per te perfunduar planet e tyre me popujt jo çifute qe ata me te drejte i cilesojne turma).
> Supozojme se marrim eksperimentalisht nje person ne embrion te cilit duam ti zgjatim jeten deri ne 925-7 vite ( une, z.Qyfyre nuk e them kot se jeta e njeriut modern shkencerisht shkon deri ne 125-7 vite. Kufirin e ketyre puneve, o inj. nuk e vene tipa te veçante si personi qe permendem me siper, sepse mund te dale nje person qe jeton me shume se ajo e keshtu me radhe). Veprojme mbi DNA e tij duke bombarduar nukleotide me elektrone (kjo praktikisht nuk mund te ndodh dhe nuk arrijme jetegjatesine) duke bere nje ngadalesim te aktivitetit te pjesshem citologjik (edhe kjo eshte e pamundur praktikisht + neuronet ne tru). E mendojme se ky njeri jetoi 900 vite. Si fillim ketij njeriu adoleshenca do i zgjase një shekull e ca vite. Mendojeni si do te ndihej ky njeri ,qe do te paraqiste refklekse te ngadalshme, duke pare se si kaluan brezat dhe ai akoma sishte rritur, duke nderruar kujdestare dhe police, duke menduar gjithe kohen per suisid. Kjo nuk mund te realizohet as shkencerisht kurre!!!! dhe as sociologjikisht pas shkences. 
> Supozojme se arrijme qe normalisht njeriu te vazhdoje deri ne nje moshe 900 vite. Ky tip jo vetem qe sociologjikisht tenton ne suiside te njepasnjeshme por edhe biomasa tokesore do te rritej ne menyre te pazakonte. 
> Keto supozime nuk ndodhin kurre shkencerisht sepse nuk ka shans te dalesh kunder natyres!Kurre nuk do te arrihet nga shkenca nje jete aq e gjate sepse eshte aq se mundur sa eshte e mundur le te themi te percaktohet nje levizje elektroni eksperimentalisht.
> Prandaj shijoni jeten duke investiguar dhe investuar sa me shume ne shkence dhe shoqeri dhe harrojini idiotesite pa kuptim siç eshte jetegjatesia e matur ne mijevjeçare.
> Sot shkencetaret vuajne per te derguar njerez ne mars sepse vete natyra psiqike e njeriut eshte e dobet per perbllimin e udhetimeve te tilla. Ne kete aspekt uroj qe shkenca te arrije mes nje rizhiditeti te pjesshem fiziologjik te deserebrasionit te dergojë qenien njerezore ne mars.
> P.S: z. Qyfyre mos mendo se shkenca vendos kufinj ne baze te pervojave sepse nuk eshte liber gines te veje rekorde idiote pa rendesi sociale dhe shkencore...


E para e punës besoj se ofendimet personale nuk lejohen në forum dhe ju lutem moderatorëve të fshijnë këtë koment.

Pastaj kalojmë te të tjerat që thua. Ai ishtë një shembull që dhashë dhe ka të tjerë plot që arrijnë mbi 100 vjeç. Për ato shembujt që merr për jetëgjatësi 900 vjeçare përgjigju ndonjë tjetri që e ka hedhur si ide se unë nuk kam thënë gjikundi që mund të arrijmë në 900 vjet.

Unë të kundështova pa të ofenduar për moshën 127 që vure kufi. Unë siç e kam thënë dhe me lart besoj se mosha mesatare do vazhdojë të rritet siç ka ndodhur vayhdimisht dhe së shpejti do jenë të shpeshta moshat 130, 140 e 150.

----------


## G.D

Nuk doja qe tju ofendoja dhe me ben pershtypje qe nuk me ofenduat. Megjithate ju kerkoj falje nese ju kam ofenduar sepse kete e bera per tju testuar personalitetin.
Nuk thashe se the se arrihej mosha 900 vite. Disa gjera i kisha edhe per ata qe thane se mosha e njeriut ne te ardhmen do te matej me mijevjeçare.!!!!
Mosha mesatare ka shkuar duke u zvogeluar. 
Faleminderit per mirekuptimin!

----------


## brooklyn2007

Une sinqerisht habitem kur degjoj te tilla teori nga ndonje qe jeta e njerezve sa ka ardhur dhe eshte zvogeluar. Ose ky person jeton ne planet tjeter dhe sdi c'behet ose jeton akoma ne ndonje xhungel dhe e mat jetegjatesine me kushtet e xhungles. Ky linku ose ky website ketu ka me teper informacione sec duhet. Shikoni te dhenat statistikore mbi jetegjatesine e jetes qe eshte shtuar cdo dekade. Lexoni dhe zgjeroni sadopak njohurite mbi jeten: 

http://earthtrends.wri.org/searchabl...n=select_years

----------

